

Notes on SciDB and scientific data management - Maro
http://www.dbms2.com/2010/05/22/scidb-and-scientific-database-management/

======
Maro
Personally, I'm unhappy with the SciDB project.

It's supposed to be open-source, but the source code is not available. To
volunteer or see the source, you have to email them. I did, noting that I'm an
physicist with a database startup and I'd like to help, but they didn't even
bother to respond. They're already talking about commercializing it (the open-
source project), but as of now it's not even out!

I'm not sure who the "SciDB Community" in the letter on their site's frontpage
actually refers to.

------
jbecla
SciDB is going to open up to the public both its source code and documentation
as soon as this June (late June). On behalf of the SciDB team: apologies for
not responding rapidly to all volunteers - the interest is (almost!)
overwhelming. We will be getting back to all volunteers who contacted us over
the next few weeks.

Regards, Jacek Becla

